
Yes, React is taking over front-end development. The question is why - rbanffy
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/yes-react-is-taking-over-front-end-development-the-question-is-why-40837af8ab76
======
Safety1stClyde
Because JavaScript developers like churn?

